# Verlinkung von JSF-Seiten in einem gecshützten Bereich



## Sued_Faust (25. Nov 2008)

Moin,

also mein Problem, ich hab ein von Tomcat geschützen Bereich der nur zu erreichen ist, wenn man eingeloggt ist.
So ich komme auch mit der verlinkung von der Login-Seite ins Hauptmenue, aber wenn ich von da aus eine verlinkung über die Navigation-rules mache klappt es nicht.

Beispiel:


```
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h"%>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f"%>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//DE">
<html>
<head>
<meta HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html;charset=UTF-8">
<title>EasyPay</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/style.css">
</head>
<body>
	<f:view>

		<h:commandButton value="kontoaufladen !!!" action="Konto aufladen" />
	
	</f:view>
</body>
</html>
```

Dies ist meine Hauptmenue-Seite.


```
<faces-config>
<navigation-rule>
	<description>Hauptseite des Systems</description >
  	<from-view-id>/pages/hauptmenue.jsp</from-view-id>
  

  
    	<navigation-case>
    		<from-outcome>Konto aufladen</from-outcome>
   			<to-view-id>/pages/kontoaufladen.jsp</to-view-id>
  		</navigation-case>
</faces-config>
```

Meine facesconfig.

Was mache ich falsch oder auf was muss ich achten wenn ich inerhalb eines gecshützten bereichs verlinken will.

gruß


----------



## Sued_Faust (25. Nov 2008)

kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Sued_Faust (25. Nov 2008)

Ok dann mal meine Frage vereinfacht:

*Muss* man wenn ich ein gecshützden bereich mit j-secure angelegt habe, ab dann mit sessions arbeiten um auf weiterverlinke seiten zu kommen?


----------

